

Wikipedia deleting Programming Language articles again - sambeau
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_(programming_language)#Semantics

======
simonsarris
"Wikipedia deleting programming language articles" is a silly a title as
"Science is biased" or "Music writes great new song"

Wikipedia does not delete programming articles. One Wikipedia editor is
deleting programming language articles.

~~~
sambeau
Like all organisations they stand and fall by the actions of individuals. If
ONE Apple reviewer rejects an app the headlines will not read "One Apple
reviewer rejects an app" and nobody will clamour for them to. Why is this
different?

------
hoodoof
"cat", not a name one would choose if one wished to be found on search
engines.

~~~
jshb
Go, too. But they run the show so who cares. Golang manages to show up as 3rd
result on Google for term go. On bing, it's 37th.

~~~
hoodoof
.NET also a stupid name for a development technology, assuming one wishes to
be easily found on search engines.

------
sambeau
Does Ron Ritzman do anything other than delete other people's work?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/Ron_Ritzm...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/Ron_Ritzman)

